# Sigma Valmon Ladies Watch Info Needed



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Got this recently as a gift offf Freecycle, it is a full stainless case, 21 jewelled Automatic movement, the back staters 10 atmospheres, Sigma Valmon, Geneve Automatic with 234797 and 1196 then Swiss Made Waterproof Shockproof?(very very feint) then Stainless Steel.

I cant get the back off as I haven't got the right tool,does anyone know whats inside?

The case looks pretty modern (though "waterproof " says not too modern, though the dial looks 1950's? to me.

#The bezel does not rotate (did it ever?


----------

